

Man behind Carder.su racketeering, other cybercrime pleading guilty  - sizzle
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/man-behind-carder-su-racketeering-other-cybercrime-pleading-guilty/

======
sizzle
found this bit interesting: " As many as 55 members of the Carder.su group
have been charged in the nation's first case in which old-school racketeering
laws were invoked against a cybercrime group. Eight others have pleaded
guilty. Trial awaits some of them and many remain at large"

